# Addition to my old work



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Phones acting up, trying to post more.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice! especially because they haven't hired anyone to come in and **** it all up :thumbup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Phone won't let me do any of the others for some reason, sorry if this turns out to be a tease!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

The fan. That was the best way I could figure to keep my conduit away from the shaft/ prop.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

What are all those small transformers for?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Buck/boost from 241 to 235 for the control heads on the tshirt machines. The manufacturer strictly stated that I supply 233-238 to them. First time I had run into something that sensitive besides CNC machines. But those have the selectable voltage input taps.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hired Hand said:


> Buck/boost from 241 to 235 for the control heads on the tshirt machines. The manufacturer strictly stated that I supply 233-238 to them. First time I had run into something that sensitive besides CNC machines. But those have the selectable voltage input taps.


We do a ton of buck/boosts for European made heating equipment.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Question off subject: Are in San Marcos, TX? I noticed on your pictures.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

You got it. San Marcos tx


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Hired Hand said:


> Phones acting up, trying to post more.






You need a 400 watt metal halide lamp for that light...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol they actually have 2 of the 12 lights in there running on a separate switch. The whole room used to be a pawn shop, so most came on with 1 switch by the doors. And the other 2 come on from a switch next to my panels. My pics just don't show it, they have a wash station in front of it so they don't hardly use it. Owner says it's overkill anyway lol


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What's up with the one conduit doing a u turn in the ceiling? Is this a delta service? I've never heard the term freak used with an open or closed delta


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah down here we call the high leg of a 120/240 delta the freak. And I believe there's actually 2 conduits doing a U turn. The project had no prints so the owner marked the general area of where our cord drops should fall. We ran 5 pipes per machine and left them in what was supposed to be the center of the machines. Well as we all know nothing ever works out like planned, so a few had to be moved closer to the panel wall. So instead of running another pipe, we just utilized the 5 that were run for that machine. Still only 3 90s so it was cake to pull.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

You missed a strap. :whistling2:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hired Hand said:


> Yeah down here we call the high leg of a 120/240 delta the freak. And I believe there's actually 2 conduits doing a U turn. The project had no prints so the owner marked the general area of where our cord drops should fall. We ran 5 pipes per machine and left them in what was supposed to be the center of the machines. Well as we all know nothing ever works out like planned, so a few had to be moved closer to the panel wall. So instead of running another pipe, we just utilized the 5 that were run for that machine. Still only 3 90s so it was cake to pull.



I figured that's what happened. Happens to me all the time, I'll start a rack and then have to wait for parts or drawings and when it's time finish everything's different so you just roll with it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Hired Hand said:


> Anyways, I don't have pictures of the actual service I installed, but* it's a 600a I line*. One of their many services. 9 on 2 buildings. Installed 2 225a* eaton bolt on panels* about a year ago and never took any pictures. So I thought I'd snap a few today.


How come you're mixing and matching Sq D and Eaton gear? Other than that, the pipe work looks good.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 29, 2014)

Well we installed that gear a year or so ago when we were good with that supplier. Since then they got a big order of a 600a mdp and 600 MTS wrong and charged us for there mistake. So we don't use them anymore unless we have to. 1 supplier carrys eaton, the other sq D


----------

